# [Help/Advice] Becoming a Guard?



## hrking2120 (May 25, 2017)

Hello! I will be going to college in the fall, and I am interested in playing intramural basketball. I am 6'2", 185 lbs, and I have always played as a bigman (mostly center) because of my size, but I want to transition into becoming a guard over the summer because my size isn't going to be as helpful anymore.

I've never had any formal basketball training and my dad taught me how to shoot, but I've been told I have decent form and I've played pickup a lot at the gym and at parks. What can I do to accomplish my goal? Workouts, drills, mindset stuff, anything would help.


----------



## Sharp$hooter (Jul 19, 2018)

Definitely work on some ball handling and shooting off the dribble. These two things are essential for being a guard. Honestly though don’t stray away from what you are already good at. If you have good post moves then get to the paint and leverage your strengths. 

Hope this helps...


----------

